# Uber giving away cars now.



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

UBER.COM
LOG IN SIGN UP
UBER
BLOG HOMELOCAL BLOGS
CHICAGO 
*DRIVER PARTNER CAR GIVEAWAY*
APRIL 13, 2015
POSTED BY RANDY

Every day, Uber driver partners refer their friends to join the Uber platform. To show our thanks to these passionate advocates, we recently held a referral competition, providing raffle tickets for every successful referral.

20 finalists were chosen, and were invited to join us at Grossinger Toyota North on April 8th for the final raffle drawing. All 20 driver partners left with prizes - but our grand prize went to Waleed, who drove off in a brand new Toyota Prius C! Waleed has been an Uber partner since December 2013 and has maintained an outstanding driver rating for thousands of trips. We're proud to have him as a partner.

CONGRATULATIONS WALEED AND OUR OTHER FINALISTS

We've grown tremendously in Chicago since we've launched. It's thanks in large part to partners like Waleed and our 19 other finalists that we've been able to find new driver partners and continue serving the ever-increasing demand for Uber in our community.

Scroll through the pics below to see more of our Car Giveaway event!



‹›

CHICAGO / 

TAGS: CHICAGO, REFERRAL CODE, UBER PARTNER, UBERX, UBER_CHI


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

What's next, Uber bingo?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

What happens if Waleed gets deactivated? Uncle Travis sends his cronies to repo the car? lol


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What's next, Uber bingo?


What would go on an uber bingo card?

Puker
Spill fee
Fare adjustment: inefficient route
Too many pax
Wrong pax
Solo cups
Alcohol spill
Ping >45 min away
8 hours w/out ping
Free space 
Ticket
Accident 
Impoundment
Insurance dropped you
Uber refused spill fee
Items stolen from your car
Pax got freaky
Indecent proposal


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

They had Uber bingo in Denver. It was pax names. Totally idiotic.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Gotta get rid of those Santander returns some how.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

When I read the title of the thread I thought maybe it was April 1.


----------

